# Well, that didnt go so well!!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, i have been crate training and boo sleeps ok'ish in her crate at night, my friend invited me over for a quick cuppa , so i popped out for just an hour and left boo in her crate, (thought it would be good practice, as i have left her for the school run once with no problems) she had a fully stuffed kong and i didnt make a fuss, asked her to go in herself and she seemed quite happy and busy with the kong... Came home after my cuppa (only an hour) and mayhem! I could hear her crying when i got to the front door, i waited until she was quiet and then came in, only to find wee and poo spread all over the crate!!! Ooops! I hope it gets better, as i really need to pop out for shopping at some point soon otherwise we will all starve!!! Lol.... Help!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oops ... These things do happen, please don't worry, she will most probably be fine next time you leave her. Toileting in her crate may have upset her. 

In her crate does Boo have an area to sleep and an area to toilet? sorry if you already have this set up, just trying to help reassure you that you can leave her and she will be fine. xxx

Do your food shopping .. you need to eat  xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Agree with everything JoJo says. Don't worry, just a blip.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

@ jojo She has a pad at the back and bed at the front , you are probably right about her being upset with the toileting thing, i had wondered about that, i wasnt sure if i had left her too long too early on, i think my husband and i need to practice this weekend. 
Bless her, its so hard, i wasnt going to let her straight out so that she wouldnt think me coming home was a big deal but obviously with the poo everywhere there wasnt really an option as it seemed unfair to leave her there any longer!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You have a good set up Claire for Boo, she most probably toileted in the correct area then got upset and walked it everywhere :S ... don't worry.. you should be able to leave her for an hour with no problems at all .. good idea practice over the weekend ... just put her in the crate after she has had some garden/play time .. and go and do something else around the house ... let her think you have gone out ... I don't leave my dogs very much at all, but I do crate Picnic or pop her in her puppy run then go and do some jobs upstairs etc ... she doesn't know if I am out or upstairs, it just gets them used to it and they do need some quiet time .. to sleep mainly  I hope this reassures you, stick with it, Boo will be fine xx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks jojo, well she is going to have some practise again soon as i have to do school pick up! Bless her! Oh well, needs must really  cant do much about it really! I have a froend and a couple of young children coming in for a bit after school so it would be nice if there isnt a cage full of poo this time!! Lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Thanks jojo, well she is going to have some practise again soon as i have to do school pick up! Bless her! Oh well, needs must really  cant do much about it really! I have a froend and a couple of young children coming in for a bit after school so it would be nice if there isnt a cage full of poo this time!! Lol xxx


Ha ha ha .. a cage full of poo .. welcome to puppy ownership lol ... 

Picnic is little miss poo bum (nick name) .. bless her she has struggled to get over the back door step .. more fear than can't do it, she can jump very well indeed .. anyway this has lead to many accidents .. oh well .. at least you know you are not on your own .. I have bene on poo patrol non stop  today the back step has been mastered 12 days after coming home .. giggling here .. no excuse now little miss poo bum ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty used to be penned in the kitchen when i went out and the timesshe was really distressed was always when she'd had to poo and that was only a couple of times that happened as she quickly learned to hold it.

I think coming home to poo everywhere is a right of passage to dog ownership. I think Betty had almost tried to poo through the bars of her pen as it was on the pen, on the floor, on her as she'd trampled in it!!!

x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol @ everyone, i like that... 'right of passage' there is a definite pun there somewhere!!!   ... Well, i did the school run and all was calm when i left and returned, so clearly it was a toileting issue, i did put her out before hand but you cant force it out of them really! Bless her!!! She keeps taking herself off to her crate for a lie down though and in fact she is in there now, so thats a good sign i think!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Claire .. just a poo blip earlier xxx

Boo show yoru mummy what a good girl you can be 

Little Miss Poo Bum (Picnic) ... has just had a wee accident .. see it happens to us all


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Well done Claire .. just a poo blip earlier xxx
> 
> Boo show yoru mummy what a good girl you can be
> 
> Little Miss Poo Bum (Picnic) ... has just had a wee accident .. see it happens to us all


Honestly, we should take out shares in 'clean 'n' safe'! And bounty kitchen roll!!! Haha, never mind... I will look foward to the dry days, honestly i am learning so much every day at the moment and i am quite pleased as today we have had most of our wee's outside!! I love her sooo much it really is worth every moment, And i wouldnt change it for a thing! Did i tell you i had clicker trained her to 'sit' 'down' 'turn' 'high five' 'roll over' and 'leave' already!.... It hasnt even been a week yet!! Lol, maybe i just need to chill a bit and give her some time, i would get out more but.......  lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Impressive training lol ... 

May be we should just be happy with weeing and pooing in the right place 

She is snuggled up next to me now .. being very cute.. you wouldn't think something so cute and loveable could be a Little Miss Poo Bum   ...

Have a accident free day tomor Claire & Boo ... Little Miss Boo Poo  (love the name Boo by the way, it was on my short list)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Honestly, we should take out shares in 'clean 'n' safe'! And bounty kitchen roll!!! Haha, never mind... I will look foward to the dry days, honestly i am learning so much every day at the moment and i am quite pleased as today we have had most of our wee's outside!! I love her sooo much it really is worth every moment, And i wouldnt change it for a thing! Did i tell you i had clicker trained her to 'sit' 'down' 'turn' 'high five' 'roll over' and 'leave' already!.... It hasnt even been a week yet!! Lol, maybe i just need to chill a bit and give her some time, i would get out more but.......  lol xxx


Wowee, you have a little clever Boo on your hands don't you!

Do a video... pleeeeease! 

Turi x


----------

